
Editors believed their magazines could change lives - tintinnabula
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/editorial-visions
======
aivisol
That illustration of 1889 should be an error: there is electric oven, toaster,
radio and wall clock - isn't it bit too early for those items?

~~~
kazinator
That is simply in no way a kitchen from 1889. In fact, though I don't actually
think so, it could _plausibly_ be a kitchen from 1989, of someone who likes to
have a few retro items around. Rotary phones were still common; the only thing
looking out of place for 1989 is that two-knob radio. Someone could easily
have had that for 30 years (it's an older person's kitchen), or picked one up
at a flea market or garage sale for fun. Stoves not very different from that
one are still available today as low-end units. In run-down rental apartment
buildings, you can still run into ones that have analog clocks.

~~~
wahern
I toured a condominium for sale in San Francisco ~5 years ago. The entire
kitchen was circa 1930s original, including refrigerator, stove, sink, and
cabinets. It was all exceptionally well maintained and if I had bought that
place I'd probably keep the kitchen exactly as it was.

------
samsquire
I wish my desktop computer was like a beautiful live magazine with
infographics and pages for system administration.

~~~
forwardzzzz
I remember Steve Jobs showing the 1st Ipad with his argument to own one:
'Look! there will be interactive books!' and showed one -But there weren't...
so I never bought one. Last time i thought about this (old) story was as
somebody sold a truckload used one-armed, mobile roboters with a 2 hours
battery holding a tablet-pc, for under US$1.000 -but without the tablet ^^

But, btt Storyline (crossreading) was:

'In the 1890s..." Updated (!) In modern times some people may like to behave
having tendencies or concrete plans to extend their influence. Some of'em want
to offer you a -ideology-(crossed out) _um_ modern times [^^] -I would like to
call it 'lifestyle'.

> 'And some are selling them shovels' (-;

------
Agathos
I assume some HNers of a certain generation had their lives changed for the
better by the likes of Byte or Dr. Dobb's Journal.

------
aaron695
> Editors believed their magazines could change lives

Like TV they have, and also been a force of good.

------
CoffeeDregs
And they were right. Since magazines are just the TVs of the 1940-1970s, they
effectively changed our lives by offering us glimpses of the Kardashians,
Trump, Miley Cyrus, Neil deGrasse Tyson, Carl Sagan, FoxNews/MSNBC, SlapChop,
etc. Media has always said it'd be a force for good (and I'm sure it intended
to do so)...

~~~
downerending
> SlapChop

I did indeed love his nuts.

